# fm



## Guest (Jan 28, 2001)

w w hat are the 18 points on your body for fm? i have burning all over my body constantly muscles hurt, all over. been checked for everything, i also twitch a lot and have muscle jumping , could this be fm? need some advice isaw a rhummy she did not think so . are these symtons?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Big Guy:Welcome to the fm board. I have some of the same symptoms as you do. You mentioned that you had seen a rheumy and he/she didn't think you had it. When I was diagnosed with fm the rheumy pressed on 18 trigger points on my body and I responded to at least 11 of those points. It is hard to say if you have it or not, but if you aren't satisfied with the answer then it's time to see another doctor. When you get a chance you may want to check out this site on FM. There is a lot of good info on this site and also a diagram showing the trigger points. Good luck and let us know how you are doing. The site is: http://members.home.net/jfroache/fms2.html


----------

